# Can I install an FF or E12 ROM with CG1 radios?



## shinymetalass (Feb 25, 2012)

I went from E12 > FF1 > CG1 radios last night, expecting to be able to use the new *Bloatfree *rom but all I'm getting is bootloops and I'm not the only one according to the thread comments. I'm currently running the *Tweaker v1.0.X *but it's definitely not going to work because of the bloat, seemingly random FC's, lack of options and customizations.

My question is - I updated my radios - can I go back to the E12 Tweaked ROM that was working [the most] or am I doomed to wait until it's updated here?

I am asking because I spent 3-4 hours on this last night to get a combination that would boot, and I remember the Tweaktools taking an equally long time (no wipe/flash only, instead must flash, check settings, flash again via tweaktools or something, etc).


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

if you use tweaked ROM, your signal strength wont show correctly, and you'll get the update prompt I believe.

Should work alright though.


----------

